

Show HN: "Startup Weekend the Game" a SW Project - miles_matthias
http://www.slouchcouch.co/SWthegame.html

======
miles_matthias
This was our startup weekend Omaha project - learning how to write an HTML5
video game. We really just wanted to have fun and learn something new. Our
team of six had literally no video game programming experience prior to this,
and in 54 hours we had this! Enjoy!

~~~
jimisir
this is pretty awesome..good job

